# FreeBSD boot manager problem



## opc0des (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,

after successfuly install freebsd 7.2 (dual boot with windows XP),and use FreeBSD boot manager,but on the first boot i cannot go to both of them..


```
F1 Win
F2 FreeBSD

Boot:  F1
_
```

i push every button on keyboard but nothing happen,and i just can restart with pushing Ctrl+Alt+Del

thanks for helping me..


----------



## aragon (Jul 14, 2009)

So does anything happen when you press F1 or F2 (or just 1 or 2)?


----------



## opc0des (Jul 15, 2009)

no, nothing happen i just can restart using Ctrl+Alt+Del


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2009)

All FreeBSD's boot loader does is look at your partition table, print the menu that you see for each partition, and when you select a menu item, it attempts to chain load the boot loader at the beginning of the partition you selected.  That boot loader is usually installed by the OS.

If it does nothing when you select something from the menu then it probably can't find a boot loader at the beginning of the partition you selected.  In that case you can try repair that partition, or just reinstall the OS to that partition in the hope it fixes it.

Another problem might be your keyboard.  If it's USB, check that legacy USB keyboard support is enabled in your BIOS.  If it is your keyboard, then the boot loader should still load the default partition after a few seconds (in your case, Windows).  If that's not happening either, then it's probably not your keyboard.


----------



## bb (Jul 16, 2009)

but it's strange that ctrl-alt-delete works if it's a keyboard issue.

Do you have 2 partitions or 2 separate harddisks?


----------



## opc0des (Jul 17, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> All FreeBSD's boot loader does is look at your partition table, print the menu that you see for each partition, and when you select a menu item, it attempts to chain load the boot loader at the beginning of the partition you selected.  That boot loader is usually installed by the OS.
> 
> If it does nothing when you select something from the menu then it probably can't find a boot loader at the beginning of the partition you selected.  In that case you can try repair that partition, or just reinstall the OS to that partition in the hope it fixes it.
> 
> Another problem might be your keyboard.  If it's USB, check that legacy USB keyboard support is enabled in your BIOS.  If it is your keyboard, then the boot loader should still load the default partition after a few seconds (in your case, Windows).  If that's not happening either, then it's probably not your keyboard.



i try to reinstall FreeBSD 7.2, still same
my keyboard not use USB,and i think is not my keyboard problem..then if iam just let boot loader run, still nothing happen



			
				bb said:
			
		

> but it's strange that ctrl-alt-delete works if it's a keyboard issue.
> 
> Do you have 2 partitions or 2 separate harddisks?



i have 2 partition, windows and FreeBSD but used 1 harddisk..

ok, its already fix..and maybe this solution is wasting time and spaces.. x(

i created 1 small partition for Linux (Archlinux), then i installed grub on MBR,and use chainloader to boot FreeBSD..in future i will install grub from FreeBSD

but, i still curious why FreeBSD boot loader not work.. 

thanks for aragon and bb, trying to help me.

:e


----------



## gulanito (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi.

I experimented the same problem that you (see the following thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5179)
But i can't resolve the problem, so congratulations to you!

However:

1) Can you explain in detail how do  you achieve this?

2) How do you edit the configuration of grub?

3) Did you finally get a dual-boot WindowsXP FreeBSD?

Thank you


----------



## opc0des (Jul 18, 2009)

gulanito said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> I experimented the same problem that you (see the following thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5179)
> But i can't resolve the problem, so congratulations to you!
> ...



actually im not resolve it..its still same if i use FreeBSD boot loader..

i just made it with little trick..

first time, i create 1 small parition 2 GB to install linux (this time used Archlinux because you can edit grub on installation)..then place grub on MBR

you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and addition this thing


```
title FreeBSD
rootnoverify (hd0,1)
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

i installed FreeBSD on second slice after Windows
ok, you can restart now and choose freeBSD..after that you may be install grub from FreeBSD and replace linux grub

hope this help..


----------

